# Walmart charges tax on yarn and material for clothing



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Just shopped today at Walmart and came across a bin of material for $2.50. When I went to the register, the cashier put in non-tax item and it still charged. To make a long story short, the store manager was called and she checked with others behind the scenes. I also asked if they charge tax on yarn and she said yes. I told them I would not be buying yarn and material for clothing from their store!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Jeeze? Yarn and fabric aren't taxable in PA? They are here in MI.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

knit1purl2 said:


> Just shopped today at Walmart and came across a bin of material for $2.50. When I went to the register, the cashier put in non-tax item and it still charged. To make a long story short, the store manager was called and she checked with others behind the scenes. I also asked if they charge tax on yarn and she said yes. I told them I would not be buying yarn and material for clothing from their store!


There are a few states that don't charge sales tax, but if that state does, then Walmart (or any store) has to. I know that Oregon does not but what about PA? Is it for resale or charity? That might make a difference..

Here, I did a search on Pennsylvania's sales tax. 
http://www.bizfilings.com/toolkit/sbg/tax-info/sales-taxes/sales-use-taxes/pennsylvania-sales-and-use-taxes.aspx


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Yarn and fabric is also taxable in Arizona.


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

ditto CA


----------



## sassycraft13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Pretty much everything is taxable in CA except food. Whenever we go to PA to visit my ILs I try and make sure I have room in my suitcase for shopping so I can save a bit on clothes


----------



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Clothing is not taxable in PA. When I shop at A C Moore, I tell them the yarn is for clothing and they do not charge tax. Michaels does not charge tax on yarn.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Texas charges sales tax on yarn and clothes. Now and then, in fact this weekend, we have tax free weekend. Helps people buying kids school clothes.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

not taxable in MA. 
Thank goodness my lys is Webs!


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

We pay tax on everything in Va. Some things are 5% and some things are 4%


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It's taxable in NC.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

ohio taxes


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

And if you've ever had to return something to walmart be sure to get back the tax. They have a computer system that often will refund the cost of item but not the taxes paid on it here in PA.

I know I always make them fill out the form on the material or yarn if I'm using it for clothing. They hate it but it can be done, just has to be done by hand with a CSM over riding it.


----------



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Good to know if I buy any more from them. The head cashier called the store manager and she never mentioned it.



jnwynn said:


> And if you've ever had to return something to walmart be sure to get back the tax. They have a computer system that often will refund the cost of item but not the taxes paid on it here in PA.
> 
> I know I always make them fill out the form on the material or yarn if I'm using it for clothing. They hate it but it can be done, just has to be done by hand with a CSM over riding it.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

dottp illinois


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

5% tax? WOW! It's 9.9% here on everything except food; liquor/beer, etc. is over 20%.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

knit1purl2 said:


> Clothing is not taxable in PA. When I shop at A C Moore, I tell them the yarn is for clothing and they do not charge tax. Michaels does not charge tax on yarn.


Sorry, but what you are asking AC Moore and Michaels to do is NOT right. I once had a retail shop. I had to charge sales tax unless the buyer provided an exemption form from the State of Florida. I have done business as a not-for-profit in VA. Same there. Our organization was charged sales tax unless we could provide the proper form. I'm not saying you aren't knitting sweaters, how do they know for sure what you are going to do with the yarn? Wal-Mart acted correctly. If these businesses are audited (and they will eventually) by the state sales tax commission, they will not be able to produce the necessary documentation and will be very stiffly fined. Yes, stiffly. States don't fool around with their sales tax revenue. Pay the sales tax like the rest of us. OK?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

The only items not taxable in WI is food.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

With State and Local taxes here in Washington State I pay 8.2% on everything except food and prescriptions. If I buy aspirin, it is neither food nor a prescription, so I pay tax on it. I wasn't aware that some states did not tax sales of clothing.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Canada charges tax on yarn and fabric. We have a federal tax (5%) and a provincial tax (varies from province to province). Some charge taxes on clothing and some do not but the federal tax is pretty much on all clothing.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

State and local sales taxes help fill the coffers to pay for many services that we citizens benefit from.

It's actually a fairer way to tax people, tax them on what they spend. 

With the massive job losses suffered all over the country, state income tax revenues have been down. In addition to that, the "tanking" of real estate and declining property values hit most municipalities very hard. With less revenue coming in and costs rising...well sales tax revenues can help.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

When I moved from New York City to Montreal in 1970, I thought I'd gone to heaven! My favourite vices were tax-free! No tax on books (including knitting books!). No tax on yarn. No tax on cat food. 
Well, times have changed. Not only are all of those necessities of my life now taxed, the federal tax on them is added to the total and the Quebec provincial tax is calculated on _that_ tax+item total! Bleeping tax on tax!!! Why is cat food taxed? It's a food, but it's considered a luxury item, as is candy, chips, etc. Were I to feed my cats fresh meat, it would be tax-free.

How about postage stamps? Here, a one dollar stamp costs one dollar + fifteen cents of taxes! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sales_taxes_in_Canada And they wonder why no one writes letters anymore?

Sorry. I'm just permanently ticked off at the taxes we pay and especially the taxes on taxes, and there's nothing I can do about it!

Back to my knitting. _Much_ more soothing than thoughts about taxes!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Taxes pay for: infrastructure maintenance, schools, fire protection, police, state and local programs that benefit the elderly and the infirm, the costs of local and state government the list is really endless. 

Who do you propose pay for all of these things?


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Everything is taxable in SC.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Taxes pay for: infrastructure maintenance, schools, fire protection, police, state and local programs that benefit the elderly and the infirm, the costs of local and state government the list is really endless.
> 
> Who do you propose pay for all of these things?


I don't mind paying taxes; if I did, I'd live almost anywhere else. I can *see* the taxes being spent to remove snow efficiently ... when we get snow. I know I'm paying taxes to have my trash and garbage picked up; two of my sisters live where there is no pick-up; lower taxes but they have to lug their debris themselves to the dump _and_ pay for the priviledge of dumping it! If you don't pay for the service/maintenance through taxes, you pay for it otherwise.
What I do mind is paying tax *on tax*. Tax the item I'm purchasing, not the tax on it! Tax the item, not the shipping and handling fees! Grrr!

Scroll down to see where _your_ country is on the table of tax rates: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxation_in_Canada


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Everything in Idaho is taxable, as far as I know, except if you have a business and buy stuff for resale.. Maybe non profits? 

Even illegal marajuana plants.. my former BIL got busted for having pot plants (they were still baby seedlings) and his biggest penalty was from not having the illegal drug tax stamp on every plant. He was taxed for the street value as though they were full grown and harvested for sale on the street. 

Personally, I don't do drugs and don't agree with drug use, but he had polio as a child and the pot helped him deal with the constant pain.. and he was growing it for personal use, not for sale.. As a farmer, he knew how to grow things, but after he got busted he lost his farm because they took it from him to pay the tax bill on his pot because he did not have the 'illegal drug tax stamp'. Sometimes, weird things are taxed. 

Of course, someone is going to go in and say, "I am growing some illegal drugs and I need a tax stamp for 50 pot plants." Yeah, right.. Good way to get on the DEA's radar!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't profess to know the in's and out's of Canada's tax statues. Here in the states, services cannot be taxed such as shipping and handling. What CAN be taxed is any portion that involves the purchase of shipping materials.

If I call a tow truck and either get towed or have my can jumped, I'm charged for the service but no tax can be attached.

If you call a plumber to clean out a drain, you pay for his service but no tax. HOWEVER if you call a plumber to replace a drain that's a different matter. He purchases the parts without paying a tax but sells them to the customer and charges sales tax which he must remit to the proper level (state, county, city). This ensures that no one is paying tax on tax.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

everything is taxed ...sales tax in oklahoma city is 8.25%


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I don't profess to know the in's and out's of Canada's tax statues. Here in the states, services cannot be taxed such as shipping and handling. What CAN be taxed is any portion that involves the purchase of shipping materials.
> 
> If I call a tow truck and either get towed or have my can jumped, I'm charged for the service but no tax can be attached.
> 
> If you call a plumber to clean out a drain, you pay for his service but no tax. HOWEVER if you call a plumber to replace a drain that's a different matter. He purchases the parts without paying a tax but sells them to the customer and charges sales tax which he must remit to the proper level (state, county, city). This ensures that no one is paying tax on tax.


Good information..


----------



## mslittlebear (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm not sure, but in New York everything else is taxed, so that probably is too and our tax is 8.5 percent.


----------



## mslittlebear (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm not sure, but in New York everything else is taxed, so that probably is too and our tax is 8.5 percent.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> knit1purl2 said:
> 
> 
> > Clothing is not taxable in PA. When I shop at A C Moore, I tell them the yarn is for clothing and they do not charge tax. Michaels does not charge tax on yarn.
> ...


Hello StitchDesigner, you are correct if you are referring to a tax exempt form. In PA anything you wear is not taxable period the end. When we go to Wal-Mart they do not know if a garment is going to be worn or used as a rag, if a garment is designed to be worn it is assumed it will be worn, same holds true for fabric and yarn, all you need to do is let them know its will be made into a garment.

I have never paid tax on yarn in PA, since I no longer sew I cannot speak from personal experience.

This is a link that may be helpful to you.

https://revenue-pa.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1846/~/are-clothes-subject-to-sales-tax%

You may have to copy and paste the link into your URL, it did not work when I just tried it.

Tax laws in every state are different and often change. When I am in Florida I have to pay tax on yarn, cannot speak for Va as I have never purchased yarn there.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Cleveland Ohio charges 7.75% on all sales except for food or tax exempt charities
Cigarettes are much worse, I don't smoke, but I know they are high


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Taxes pay for: infrastructure maintenance, schools, fire protection, police, state and local programs that benefit the elderly and the infirm, the costs of local and state government the list is really endless.
> 
> Who do you propose pay for all of these things?


That's why there are movements afoot in most states to tax internet sales. Lost sales tax revenue is hurting the states. It is also costing jobs at local retailers. At least taxing internet sales helps level the playing field for the brick and mortar stores. It also keeps jobs local, produces state (and federal) income tax and state income tax. 
Without revenue coming in, services are cut.

If you answer that you don't pay taxes, ask yourself what you personally are willing to give up. Roads? Police? Fire fighters? Only if you have children in school, can you answer Schools. Only if you are at or very near retirement, can you answer Social Security and Medicare.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

GST in Australia is 10% and is usually included in the price


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tryalot said:


> GST in Australia is 10% and is usually included in the price


Several years ago, the Canadian government decided to remove the GST from the price. That should have meant an instant price drop, right? Not a chance! The retailers just tacked the GST onto the price!

Work done by handymen/contractors/plumbers _is_ taxed here, and so are the supplies they use on the job.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Washington taxes except for food


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Utah taxes also.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

We have GST here in Australia


----------



## fibertrix (Apr 25, 2011)

In New Zealand all goods and services are taxed at 15%. Tobacco and alcohol are worse. The up side is we have subsidised Drs visits, presciptions and free hospital care.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Here in Australia, we pay GST (Goods and Services Tax) on most things, it's 105. I bought 2 balls of yarn. a brownie maker and a packet of stickers at our local Chickenfeed store and paid $18.37 and that attracted $1.87 GST.On my grocery bill which was $106.74 that attracted a GST of $4.54 as not all food items attract GST. When an item is displayed with a price it always includes the GST, apparently Walmart adds it on at the checkout.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry that 1st line should read 10% not 105.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

courier770 said:


> State and local sales taxes help fill the coffers to pay for many services that we citizens benefit from.
> 
> It's actually a fairer way to tax people, tax them on what they spend.
> 
> With the massive job losses suffered all over the country, state income tax revenues have been down. In addition to that, the "tanking" of real estate and declining property values hit most municipalities very hard. With less revenue coming in and costs rising...well sales tax revenues can help.


You are correct. I worked for a City here in Texas for 20 years. Our only revenues were Property Tax and Sales Tax. But what hurts Cities the most are unfunded state mandates.

Texas does not have a state income tax, thank goodness! But virtually everything has a sales tax. We do have one weekend in August every year that is a tax-free weekend, but everything is not included in that. It was started to help people purchase items for children to start the school year, so the items that are not taxed have to fall under the umbrella that they will be for school.

We would probably all be better off if they initiated a low flat-rate federal income tax and a national sales tax on luxury items. That way the rich would have to pay more of their share on all those high-ticket items they purchase, instead of sidestepping their income tax with all the loopholes they have.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Taxable in Florida


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

surely it is not lawful to do this :?:


----------



## bjmoody (Feb 2, 2011)

depends on the state not the Walmart


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

We all have to pay our way in this world. There is no such thing as a free lunch. The roads won't repair themselves and the schools have to pay teachers to educate our children. Criminals have to be incarcerated, etc.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think because it could be used for non fashion items that it presents a problem. Did you know if you buy work gloves in the mens dept. they're not taxed but if you buy them from the garden dept. they will be..figure that one out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I moved from New York City to Montreal in 1970, I thought I'd gone to heaven! My favourite vices were tax-free! No tax on books (including knitting books!). No tax on yarn. No tax on cat food.
> Well, times have changed. Not only are all of those necessities of my life now taxed, the federal tax on them is added to the total and the Quebec provincial tax is calculated on _that_ tax+item total! Bleeping tax on tax!!! Why is cat food taxed? It's a food, but it's considered a luxury item, as is candy, chips, etc. Were I to feed my cats fresh meat, it would be tax-free.
> 
> How about postage stamps? Here, a one dollar stamp costs one dollar + fifteen cents of taxes! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sales_taxes_in_Canada And they wonder why no one writes letters anymore?
> ...


Well, if you feed your cat raw it will be much healthier for them and will be tax free to you. A double benefit


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

In BC we pay 12% tax on everything including services, like hair cuts, etc.
Exempt is children's clothes and food. However an example where food is taxed-restaurants. Also a bag of apples is not taxed, but if you just bought 3 or 4, it would be taxed, which hits seniors who would end up throwing out stale apples, since they don't eat bags of them. We have GST and provincial tax rolled into one. The GST is across the country and the provincial tax is 0 to 7%, depending on which province.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

NYS, my county we pay 8%. Next county over is 8.25%. I am sure I pay tax on yarn and even some food items. Annually there is a tax free week on clothing to boost the local economy; ie, businesses.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

In Virginia, they even tax the food.


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

I once bought yarn in Walmart in New Jersey they did not charge tax.....I bought yarn at a local yarn store and she added the tax, I told her there is no tax on yarn in New York, she said I don't charge tax if you pay by cash..in the end she took my credit card minus the tax..she knew the law just no one challenged her.
Susan


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> We pay tax on everything in Va. Some things are 5% and some things are 4%


I'm in VA, too. I didn't even know there were states that didn't tax everything!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

knit1purl2 said:


> Clothing is not taxable in PA. When I shop at A C Moore, I tell them the yarn is for clothing and they do not charge tax. Michaels does not charge tax on yarn.


How lucky you are not paying tax ,over here in the U.K we pay VAT on everything except food in grocery stores but pay it on food from cafe's ,restaurants etc. its 20% .


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

valj46 said:


> knit1purl2 said:
> 
> 
> > Clothing is not taxable in PA. When I shop at A C Moore, I tell them the yarn is for clothing and they do not charge tax. Michaels does not charge tax on yarn.
> ...


forgot to say we don't have to worry about getting ill as visiting our G.P is free also any hospital ops & treatment .people on low income,students ,certain diseases & pensioners get free medication ,its like swings & roundabouts gain on one thing lose out on another


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

and Florida.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Maryland taxes.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe the highest sales tax is in Chicago..the combination of state, county and city tax is somewhere in the area of 10%.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Linday said:


> Canada charges tax on yarn and fabric. We have a federal tax (5%) and a provincial tax (varies from province to province). Some charge taxes on clothing and some do not but the federal tax is pretty much on all clothing.


Here in Ontario we pay the HST..harmonized sales tax..federal and provincial and it is 13%. Some things are not taxable..like most food items, but everything else is taxed to death! Kids clothes are tax free..at least they used to be..they keep adding items to tax! We even have environmental taxes on items purchased that need to be disposed of..especially electronics. 
All this on top of income taxes, property taxes, taxes on gas, tax on our hydro and heat, tax on any services or fees (son had to pay GST (5%) on $ 10 brokerage fee on a shipped product on top of HST on the item shipped). Not much money left over after all the taxes!! 
Okay..I will stop my rant now.!

June


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Taxed in Fl, NC & VA!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## berlinge (May 4, 2011)

In Ga we pay 7 % on all things we buy, except Groceries that is 3%


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Its all taxable here in n.c. too"


knit1purl2 said:


> Just shopped today at Walmart and came across a bin of material for $2.50. When I went to the register, the cashier put in non-tax item and it still charged. To make a long story short, the store manager was called and she checked with others behind the scenes. I also asked if they charge tax on yarn and she said yes. I told them I would not be buying yarn and material for clothing from their store!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Ditto Maine!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I have never bought yarn anywhere that I did not have to pay tax!


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

We pay tax on yarn in Canada.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh heaven's. It seems like we pay tax on everything here in Virginia, yarn included.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Nebraska charges tax on all clothing, sewing and knitting goods. I'm from MN where these things are not taxed....I've lived in NE 4 years and it still rankles me!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know why all internet purchases are not taxed. Not charging tax really hurts small businesses (I had a small music store for 20 years. People would ordered music books on-line to avoid paying tax). I worked at a video duplication place (before video was in the home) back in the early 70's and we had to charge tax for each sale. We charged tax for the state the tapes were going to. It was kind of a pain (I also did the bookkeeping) but that's the way it was. So internet non-taxed sales not only affects the state income but also businesses (loss sales to the internet) and jobs.

IL tax rate (in my area) is 9.5% for merchandise and 2% on food. I do have a tax exempt letter (church) that I use when I am purchasing for the church and charity.

Yes, taxes are necessary. I remember once watching Little House on the Prairie and they were talking about having to pay tax and one person (probably Charles) said "one of these days they'll start taxing people on the money they earn". Last year IL income tax went from 3% to 5%. Big jump!


horsewoofie said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Taxes pay for: infrastructure maintenance, schools, fire protection, police, state and local programs that benefit the elderly and the infirm, the costs of local and state government the list is really endless.
> ...


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Taxable her in New York too but what the heck ISN'T taxed in New York?


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

anything except food and drugs are taxable in florida


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Minnesota does not have tax on anything we put on our body. Not yarn , clothes, belts, shoes .. no tax. I think each state is different.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

The charging of tax might not be isolated to your Walmart store only. I know in Connecticut because of the buget crisis the state began charging taxes on material, clothing, shoes and yarn.

Moonieboy


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Yarn and fabric are taxable in Tennessee -- pretty close to 10% now.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

If tit isen't food it is taxed here in Mi


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

In Pa we now pay tax on internet orders. PayPal sends monthly statements and there's a line on the tax form to put the amount in. But I have no idea how honest people are about it.


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

EVEFYTHING is taxed in California. Well, basic food is not , but "junk" food is . Pretty soon they will be taxing the air we breathe.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't mind paying taxes to support the various services mentioned. I do mind paying tax on taxes or being taxed while spending money that's already been taxed. 

I have taxes deducted from my paycheck. After being taxed on that, I also pay a ridiculous amount of property taxes, as well as on food (changes from county to county), clothing, purchases, restaurants, hotels (extremely high), taxis, land-line phones, cell phones (extremely high) etc. I also pay tax on shipping & handling though I don't know why - always thought that was weird. 

I object to stores who don't know what they should tax and so add tax to everything. I once had to argue with a clerk and a manager in a deli over paying tax on yogurt (prepared foods like sandwiches in a deli are taxable). The clerk argued that it had been refrigerated and therefore was taxable. Naturally this begged the question, how was she planning to sell it to me, warm and sour?

If instead of paying tax here and there, we were charged a flat tax, we would demand to know where it was going and/or vote every single elected official out of office. 

Sorry about the soapbox; clearly this is an issue for me.

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

here in quebec canada we have two taxes on everything.the federal tax goes on first. then the provincial tax is added on to purchase plus federal tax. so we are even taxed on the tax. no wonder we cant get ahead.


----------



## NannyDarlene (Jun 27, 2011)

I live in Ontario Canada and we pay 13% tax on everything except basic groceries. Very steep, but in defence of this part of the taxes goes towards our free healthcare.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

thegrape said:


> Everything is taxable in SC.


Exactly and it is a lot more than 5 -6%!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Add Wisconsin to list of "does tax". Resale shops do too, but charities vay (Goodwill yes, St. Vincent no).


----------



## dianec (Nov 10, 2011)

Yarn and fabrics to make clothing not taxable in RI.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Yarn and fabric is also taxable in Washington.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yarn and material are taxable here in New York State. Actually, just about everything here is taxed!!!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

There's tax on everything in SC except for the tax free weekends before school starts.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I remember visiting a friend of mine who is "upper crust" and lived in a highly desirable location above a ravine overlooking a golf course on a wooded lot in a giant house. She and her husband paid $800 a year property tax. Everything, including food was taxed, however. This was some years ago in Alabama. Didn't seem fair to the very poor who had to pay taxes on staying alive, while property taxes were so low. The poor who don't own homes did not have the advantages of low property tax. Yes, the rich paid for the tax on food too, but they had the money to do it comfortably.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My property tax is about $8,000.


knovice knitter said:


> I remember visiting a friend of mine who is "upper crust" and lived in a highly desirable location above a ravine overlooking a golf course on a wooded lot in a giant house. She and her husband paid $800 a year property tax. Everything, including food was taxed, however. This was some years ago in Alabama. Didn't seem fair to the very poor who had to pay taxes on staying alive, while property taxes were so low. The poor who don't own homes did not have the advantages of low property tax. Yes, the rich paid for the tax on food too, but they had the money to do it comfortably.


----------



## tdw7of9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not surprising. As others have said, it depends on the state. There are a few states that don't have a sales but most do. I live in Missouri and the only thing not taxed by the state is food (as in groceries, if you buy ready to eat food from a deli located in a supermarket you DO pay state tax). Also, if the town or county where the store is located has a sales tax, you pay that even on groceries; it's only the state tax that doesn't apply.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

ditto in Ohio


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jinkers said:


> 5% tax? WOW! It's 9.9% here on everything except food; liquor/beer, etc. is over 20%.


Where is here? I need to know to avoid shopping here.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

ACMoore never used to charge sales tax on yarn used to make clothing. All I had to do was tell them what I was making. Dept. Of NYS changed all that and we now have to pay tax on all yarn.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Jeeze? Yarn and fabric aren't taxable in PA? They are here in MI.


Not taxable in MN either. Haven't been charged when buying yarn SO FAR!


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> Add Wisconsin to list of "does tax". Resale shops do too, but charities vay (Goodwill yes, St. Vincent no).


Why we see sooooooo many WI car license plates here in our MN parking lots in cities along the border.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Connecticut law on sales tax on yarn has gone back and forth over the years. Last year it became taxable again. Just about everything is now, including salon services.


----------



## essbee (May 13, 2012)

I thought they weren't supposed to charge tax. If you buy at A.C.Moore and tell them it's for clothing, they don't charge tax. And I'm in PA, too.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I believe the highest sales tax is in Chicago..the combination of state, county and city tax is somewhere in the area of 10%.


9.5% in Chicago - food is something like 2.7.


----------



## doggymom (Jun 13, 2012)

Here in Canada, EVERYTHING is taxable. We have a Goods and Services tax which covers pretty much everything - clothing, food, yarn, craft items, shoes. If you can class an item as a good or a service it is taxed.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Most places charge tax on everything but food items, excluding ready-to-eat stuff; there are still states which tax everything, too.


----------



## steff (Apr 12, 2011)

Yarn and fabric are taxed in PA because they are "luxuries". Also, there is no guarantee that you will use them to make clothing so the stores charge tax so they can pay their taxes. Unfortunately taxes are a way of life so we just have to suck it up like everyone else. Next time you buy groceries check out "juices" vs "juice-drink". When I worked at a local food chain when I was in high school and you had to actually key in the items, there was no taxes on juices but if it was a juice-drink it was taxable.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Tn charges 7.5 plus the county tax on everything. Food is only the 7.5 rate. In our county total rates 9.75!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I will check the next time I go, I pretty sure they tax cloth,yarn and such here in Maine. Its not edible. Now I have to go and yarn shop, to find out. lol


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

6% tax on everything in Michigan except food.


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

Florida is 6-7% ( country dependent) sales tax on merchandise with some exceptions for food, US flag, etc. Even flea market vendors are supposed to charge sales tax.


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 14, 2011)

knit1purl2 said:


> Just shopped today at Walmart and came across a bin of material for $2.50. When I went to the register, the cashier put in non-tax item and it still charged. To make a long story short, the store manager was called and she checked with others behind the scenes. I also asked if they charge tax on yarn and she said yes. I told them I would not be buying yarn and material for clothing from their store!


We pay tax on everything here in N.M.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

From a retail store owners perspective...we don't have a choice about what taxes you have to pay. We collect them, we have to send them to the State, and they don't fool around if you make a mistake. Are there stores that don't do it correctly? You bet! But state tax laws can be confusing, so please cut small business owners a little slack - a large institution like Walmart should know this stuff. They pay folks to deal with these things and get them right.Small business owners do the best they can to understand tax codes that can be confusing.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

In NYS they now charge sales tax at ACMoore on all yarn.


----------



## EGrotta (Jun 15, 2012)

I suspect Walmart is following the law, which means it will be taxed in your state wherever you shop.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

It's taxable here in Wisconsin.


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

we don't pay taxes on clothing, fabric (if used for clothing) Upholstery fabric is taxed. I will have to check our Walmart to make sure we are not being taxed....If they are, I will not be buying there either.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

we pay taxes on everything!!!
i'm not surprised they don't tax the air we breathe!!!
ours is 12%
that's why i do all my shopping down in the US, its just way cheaper, even if i do have to pay a little of the taxes


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

It might be coming to charge for the air we breathe. Who knows what they will do next. It's getting to be ridiculous.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

taxed in Florida if you can't eat it.


----------



## charonc (Mar 15, 2012)

Michigan charges 6% sales tax on everything except food.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Oldies said:


> It might be coming to charge for the air we breathe. Who knows what they will do next. It's getting to be ridiculous.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/virginia-politics/post/cost-of-solar-energy-may-go-up-in-virginia/2011/11/03/gIQAIsGSjM_blog.html

the air may be next


----------



## Poof (Apr 6, 2012)

Even food is taxed in Missouri.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

When I go to A.C. Moore they ask if the yarn is for clothing. If it is they do not charge tax. Went to JoAnn's the other day and they told us they do not charge tax on yarn. Don't know about fabric, I haven't bought any recently.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Everything but food is taxed in Washington State.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Indiana also charges tax on everything but food. And Ithinkthey charge ta on some "food" items like soda pop and prepared food from the deli.


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

We pay 13% tax on fabric and yarn here in Canada.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Nevada taxes.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I live in Green Bay. Our county put on an extra .5% tax on sales here to pay for the improvements on the Packer Stadium. New stadium built a few years back and we still pay the extra tax. Big item things like cars, appliances, etc. were all purchased in the next county down. Packers do bring a big revenue here, but car dealers and appliance mom and pop stores suffered sales decreases.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been in Oregon for so long I forget about sales tax.. I know every State has their own way of dealing with taxes..


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

Here in Alabama everything except services are taxed. Yes, our real estate taxes are very low and if one is over 65 or disabled they are based on taxable income. May of us are then exempt. Sales taxes are mostly 9.5% or 10%.
I see the problem with not getting taxes on internet orders but I resent it if I cannot find what I want anywhere local and have to order it.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

ditto Nevada


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

bonster said:


> My property tax is about $8,000.
> 
> 
> knovice knitter said:
> ...


Mine is, too. Nebraska's property tax is much higher than what Mn's is. We have a small lot here in Omaha, had much more property in a lake in Northern MN. We were able to "homestead" in MN; here in Omaha we are unable to homestead because we make "too much" money.... seniors have to have a REALLY low income in order to homestead, It's very strange.


----------



## rdpence (Mar 1, 2012)

The states I know of that don't have a state sales tax are Oregon, Montana, and Alaska. There are individual taxes that can be added within those states (cities are allowed to charge sales tax here in MT) - but the other taxes that are paid (income and property)are supposed to cover for the services provided by the government. I know that some states don't have a state income tax ... WA didn't when we lived there, Wyoming doesn't, Texas ... not sure of others though. Our income taxes and property taxes in Montana are pretty high ... we enjoy not having to pay sales tax but would rather pay sales tax than income tax. However, the lack of sales tax sure brings a lot of people here from Canada. It's the Canadians who have been keeping our economy going this past while. We don't mind seeing the Alberta cars crammed in our store parking lots at all. We're grateful they are here!!


----------



## Love2Create (Apr 24, 2011)

Here in Illinois, I don't know about things that are taxable or not but I do have experience with our Walmart overcharging for the same items. We purchased our son a toy for him before he goes back to school and was charged twice for it. Not the first time that happened either. Watch your receipts. There's also a warning going around the internet about a scam that cashiers are pulling off on unsuspection customers. It has something to do with getting cash back when you use your card. The cashier asks if you want cash back and the unsuspecting customer signs the box not knowing he/she just sighed in agreement to getting "X" amount of dollars back in cash and never receives it. The cashier then takes it out of the register and pockets it without anyone suspecting any wrongdoing. This has never happened to me, but I watch for it anyway. It appears all of our Walmarts are unscrupulous when it comes to money matters. We need a second set of eyes on the back of our heads these days.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> We pay tax on everything in Va. Some things are 5% and some things are 4%


In California we pay 7.75% sales tax.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Except for food, everthing is taxed in NM. EVERYTHING, even doctor visits and prescriptions. Once a year, before school starts, we are gifted a "tax-free weekend". School supplies (including electronics such as computers) and clothing are exempt from tax during that time. I bought my laptop in July last year during the tax-free weekend. Saved a few bucks.


----------



## chorbanxx (Mar 8, 2012)

Yarn and fabrics aree taxable items also in NM.
Chorbanxx


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I believe the highest sales tax is in Chicago..the combination of state, county and city tax is somewhere in the area of 10%.


They also have a sugar tax...bottle of pop...13%


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

NYS taxes.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I live in Green Bay. Our county put on an extra .5% tax on sales here to pay for the improvements on the Packer Stadium. New stadium built a few years back and we still pay the extra tax. Big item things like cars, appliances, etc. were all purchased in the next county down. Packers do bring a big revenue here, but car dealers and appliance mom and pop stores suffered sales decreases.


When they built the New York State Thruway I was a child. The State added a tax to cover the cost of building it and 50 years later the citizens are still paying it. Governments love to add taxes for "special construction" but they always seem to forget to eliminate it when the project is finished.


----------



## amyjosh09 (Aug 10, 2012)

In the state of Arizona, they charge tax for yarn and fabric.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I was not charged tax on the yarn at AC Moore yesterday, but was taxed on a magazine and buttons. However, the numbers on the bill don't quite add up.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

One good thing about living in New Hampshire...no sales tax!


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Indiana also charges tax on everything but food. And Ithinkthey charge ta on some "food" items like soda pop and prepared food from the deli.


You are right...food is not taxable unless they prepare it for you. However, my local grocery store keeps charging me tax on microwaveable popcorn. I brought them a copy of the IN tax code and told them that in order for them to charge me tax on it, they have to pop it for me first! IN also charges tax on dietary items like Slimfast and Boost. Doesn't seem fair that granola bars are non taxable, but Slimfast bars are.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Green Bay. Our county put on an extra .5% tax on sales here to pay for the improvements on the Packer Stadium. New stadium built a few years back and we still pay the extra tax. Big item things like cars, appliances, etc. were all purchased in the next county down. Packers do bring a big revenue here, but car dealers and appliance mom and pop stores suffered sales decreases.
> ...


Yes same for the Poughkeepsie Bridge which was more than paid for. Now they claim they need maintenance costs.


----------



## amyjosh09 (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree with you. In Arizona I found the same problem with the Walmart Stores. Watch your receipts and pay close attention to the register on the totals of the items that are being scanned. Don't be afraid to stop the cashier and ask why you're being charged twice for the same item,etc. I always watch and see what the cashier is doing after I check out. You just never know these days. I also discovered that every Walmart I've shopped at, each store charges a different price for the items that they sell in the store.


----------



## amyjosh09 (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree with you. In Arizona I found the same problem with the Walmart Stores. Watch your receipts and pay close attention to the register on the totals of the items that are being scanned. Don't be afraid to stop the cashier and ask why you're being charged twice for the same item,etc. I always watch and see what the cashier is doing after I check out. You just never know these days. I also discovered that every Walmart I've shopped at, each store charges a different price for the items that they sell in the store.


----------



## Jepjohn (Nov 27, 2011)

THey sure do charge tax on everything in CA


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

In Wis. everything is taxed except food.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

On Long Island, N.Y. we pay 8.25 tax on most everything including food but not prescription meds. sometimes we get a week or so of tax free clothing under $100.00.
Our local Walmart just got in fabric, yarns etc, nothing when it opened about 3 years ago. I haven' checked out the quality.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just about everything is taxable in Idaho. That encludes groceries, yarn, fabric, to name a few. I live on the border to Oregon and they don't have tax there, (so far) We do almost all our shopping on OR. 
It's sad, I know not to support your own state, but we can really save a lot a year not having to pay the tax.
There are a few things you still have to pay ID tax on if you buy in OR, like cars etc.
So far if we order something from out of state we don't have to pay ID tax either, but I think that's going to be changed as they are trying to get it so.


----------



## jeanmullins (Jul 1, 2012)

I live in Cool County Illinois and we pay tax on everything - 10% sales tax. Have the highest gas prices across the states due to taxes.


----------



## jeanmullins (Jul 1, 2012)

Typo - make that Cook County IL


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Green Bay. Our county put on an extra .5% tax on sales here to pay for the improvements on the Packer Stadium. New stadium built a few years back and we still pay the extra tax. Big item things like cars, appliances, etc. were all purchased in the next county down. Packers do bring a big revenue here, but car dealers and appliance mom and pop stores suffered sales decreases.
> ...


You are so right on, Beau 465! We are the same generation. And the thruway (I90) toll was clearly touted as a short term tax to pay for the Thruway; then eliminated. Well then you know, "somebody" decided we should have to pay for the wear and tear on it. I live eight miles from an exit and I take other roads when possible. And back on topic, I was actually surprised to learn not all states tax yarn and fabric. I thought it was a given.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

We pay taxes on everything here in SD....from food to gas to clothing to yarn....so I guess I don't think anything of it...don't like it, but it beats a state income tax for those of us at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## mariolacronin (Jun 12, 2012)

absolutely everything is taxable in IL.. and this is why I often buy on line, but it must be out of state. As a matter of fact in chicago sale tax is 10%, yarn, fabric, food, and all.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Washington State charges tax on anything you cannot eat. However, if you go to a restaurant you are taxed for meals. This nation is about taxed to death on everything.

Maddi


----------



## Lucas (Apr 6, 2011)

I think Kansas is to the point of almost taxing you to breathe!! 7.3% on everything, and I do mean everything except postage stamps.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Montana and Oregon do not have a sales tax, but they get us in other ways. Believe me, there are no free rides.


----------



## yolie47 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ditto TX. Usually, if there is no state income tax, there is a tax on purchases. I know that's why MA doesn't have a purchase tax. But I'm sure you still have to check with your state laws!


----------



## yolie47 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ditto TX. Usually, if there is no state income tax, there is a tax on purchases. I know that's why MA doesn't have a purchase tax. But I'm sure you still have to check with your state laws!


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

I'm in Pennsylvania and food, clothing and medicines aren't taxed. If fabric is to be used for clothing it's not taxed and I'm quite sure yarn for clothing isn't either. I'm not aware of paying tax for yarn meant for hats, sweaters, etc. but I have to tell the clerk what I'll be using it for. I'll be alert at Walmart's and ask before purchasing.

I understand the purpose of making food, clothing and medicines tax exempt is because they are necessities and it won't add to the costs for low income persons. Surprising there isn't a celing above which expensive clothing, etc wouldn't qualify. People with low incomes don't purchase them. They fall into a category as nice but not essential. And I wonder why, in it's wisdom the state doesn't exempt soap for bathing and cleaning and toilet paper, also necessities, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

All stores in Indiana charges tax for clothing/yarn or fabric as Joann's, Michaels or any store that sells those items.

Don't just blame Walmart as everyone is always blaming them for any little thing. Kmart, Target or other large box store is worse, but here in Indiana, those stores PAID people to protest a new Walmart store that was being built.

When that story came out, most people said Oh it wasn't true that those stores paid people to protest! Why hold up for those other stores?

I have saved a "bundle" shopping at Walmart where other people just PAY those high prices to say they shop at Kroger, Marsh (now going broke) or other big box stores.

We have always paid tax on clothing, fabric or yarn. Joann's always charges all they can is why I am soooooooo glad Walmart is returning fabric to their stores.

JW


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Another thing if you people don't like what is happening in your state:

VOTE IN NOVEMBER, IT IS YOUR AMERICAN RIGHT OTHERWISE, DON'T

COMPLAIN ABOUT TAXES! JANE


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

Both are taxable in my city in TN at 9.75%


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

Only "raw food" items are NOT taxed in Iowa. Junk food, soft drinks, and candy are all taxed. EVERYTHING else, gets taxed as well. Does make me rethink when I want to buy that bottle of soda and bag of chips for lunch.  Apple and juice probably a better choice.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

knit1purl2 said:


> Clothing is not taxable in PA. When I shop at A C Moore, I tell them the yarn is for clothing and they do not charge tax. Michaels does not charge tax on yarn.


Joanne Fabrics in PA charges tax on yarns and fabrics. Im surprised that you think you shouldnt be paying tax in Pa.


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Everything is taxed in OK


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

doggymom said:


> Here in Canada, EVERYTHING is taxable. We have a Goods and Services tax which covers pretty much everything - clothing, food, yarn, craft items, shoes. If you can class an item as a good or a service it is taxed.


In general, food is only taxed in restaurants or if it can be classified as a "snack" or "fast food". If they are considered groceries, they are not taxed. Buy 2 doughnuts and they are taxed, buy a dozen, no tax.

What bugs me is everything is taxed every step of the way, no matter how many middlemen. Supplier of raw material adds GST to his sale to the manufacturer, manufacturer adds GST to his sale to the promoter, promoter adds GST to his sale to the retailer and the retailer adds GST to the buyer. So how much tax does the government get over all, hmmm?

My other beef is used cars. No matter how many times it is sold, tax has to be paid on it every time. Tax may be paid on a single car 6, 7 or even more times. That's pretty close to stealing in my book.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Every thing is taxable in Oklahoma. The only way not to pay tax is you are buying for resale. then you have to have a tax exempt number.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

k2p3-knit on said:


> I'm in Pennsylvania and food, clothing and medicines aren't taxed. If fabric is to be used for clothing it's not taxed and I'm quite sure yarn for clothing isn't either. I'm not aware of paying tax for yarn meant for hats, sweaters, etc. but I have to tell the clerk what I'll be using it for. I'll be alert at Walmart's and ask before purchasing.
> 
> I understand the purpose of making food, clothing and medicines tax exempt is because they are necessities and it won't add to the costs for low income persons. Surprising there isn't a celing above which expensive clothing, etc wouldn't qualify. People with low incomes don't purchase them. They fall into a category as nice but not essential. And I wonder why, in it's wisdom the state doesn't exempt soap for bathing and cleaning and toilet paper, also necessities, at least in my opinion.


This is the link to PA's dept of revenue site re: clothing

https://revenue-pa.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1846/~/are-clothes-subject-to-sales-tax%3F

It states
*Are clothes subject to Sales Tax?
Generally, clothing is nontaxable except the following: (1) Formal day or evening apparel; (2) Articles made of real, imitation, or synthetic fur where the fur is more than three times the value of the next most valuable component material; and (3)Sporting goods and clothing normally worn or used when engaged in sports. A list of taxable and nontaxble items is available at: http://www.revenue.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/document/755531/rev-717_pdf*


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

rdpence said:


> The states I know of that don't have a state sales tax are Oregon, Montana, and Alaska. There are individual taxes that can be added within those states (cities are allowed to charge sales tax here in MT) - but the other taxes that are paid (income and property)are supposed to cover for the services provided by the government. I know that some states don't have a state income tax ... WA didn't when we lived there, Wyoming doesn't, Texas ... not sure of others though. Our income taxes and property taxes in Montana are pretty high ... we enjoy not having to pay sales tax but would rather pay sales tax than income tax. However, the lack of sales tax sure brings a lot of people here from Canada. It's the Canadians who have been keeping our economy going this past while. We don't mind seeing the Alberta cars crammed in our store parking lots at all. We're grateful they are here!!


We travel to Montana from Alberta quite a lot - we have a timeshare there. One thing you probably don't know about taxing. If we buy something expensive that takes us over our duty-free limit - Canada charges us GST on that amount so our federal government benefits and I think that stinks. In Alberta we have no provincial sales tax. Just the federal 5% GST.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> knit1purl2 said:
> 
> 
> > Clothing is not taxable in PA. When I shop at A C Moore, I tell them the yarn is for clothing and they do not charge tax. Michaels does not charge tax on yarn.
> ...


I know I pay taxes on yarns and fabrics in Pa. My thinking is only buy on sale and it kind of evens itself out.

There is no way I would complain to the cashier about it. If you feel it's really wrong you better reach higher up to complain, not to the person making min. wage and happy to have a job.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

EVERYTHING is taxable in New York State. Probably because yarn and fabric can be used to make taxable things, other than clothing, it is taxable.


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

Taxable in Vermont - 7%! This is a very expensive state to live in. You should see our property taxes. Once I retire I am looking to go somewhere else!


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

sorry, pa does not charge tax if yarn is for clothing. if it is not for clothing, it is taxable.


----------



## bullywool (Jul 25, 2012)

you should try BC.... 12% on almost everything


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

MI sales tax makes me nuts. No tax on food and drugs, this is good. No tax on a snickers bar, no tax on aspirin, Why do I pay tax on Tums? isn't it both food and drugs??


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

knit1purl2 said:


> Just shopped today at Walmart and came across a bin of material for $2.50. When I went to the register, the cashier put in non-tax item and it still charged. To make a long story short, the store manager was called and she checked with others behind the scenes. I also asked if they charge tax on yarn and she said yes. I told them I would not be buying yarn and material for clothing from their store!


Where ever I have lived over my 61 years, non food items are always taxable.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes they do...I agree with you...

I also heard in the news...it won't be long before you get charged taxes when you purchase online...some sites DO charge a tax now...

Gotta pay the man...that puts the very screw in our backs huh??? lol
Just keeping it real here! 



determined_to-knit said:


> Yarn and fabric is also taxable in Arizona.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Only place i know that doesn't charge taxes on yarn is over the internet. It is taxed in Iowa if the yarn store on the internet store is in Iowa. Even if you order something from Walmart online, they add on taxes. Only thing not taxed here is food.


----------



## bambiperry (Aug 17, 2012)

Michigan taxes yarn & fabric as well as clothing. In fact, everything but unprepared foods.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Walmart sells a lot of Red Heart yarns which people find stiff and rough so I doubt they are wearing it from the many posts in here whenever this topic comes up. 

And many use the fabrics for quilting. 

My guess is they just don't want to pay the sales tax.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

they're taxable here too


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

punky158 said:


> ...*Even flea market vendors are supposed to charge sales tax.*


I'd like to see the bigwigs just try to enforce _that_! :-D


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Ya' ll do know that the present Goverment wants to now tax anything that is bought over the enternet. 
As at is now the only time that you pay a tax is if the store is also in your state, does not have to be in 
your town just in the same state. Bell

P.S. GA has a taxe on everthing except food and meds.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

If there is a state tax they have to charge it. Not an option.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> One good thing about living in New Hampshire...no sales tax!


Which is why the parking lot at the Nashua Costco has so many Massachusetts and Quebec licence plates in view and why the supposedly secondary route from MA looks like a major highway - three lanes wide in both directions - just to help the purchasers get to the malls!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't know that yarn and/or material was tax-free anywhere! Well, except Delaware, which doesn't have a sales tax. Or Alaska, which has only local sales taxes.

I know that food items and medicines are sometimes not taxable.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Indiana's sales tax is 7 per cent on most everything except food...and services. There are lots of "grey" areas. Yarn and fabrics are taxable regardless of use. At issue is the Internet and sales tax. A LYS that sells me yarn must charge sales tax but I can order that same yarn on the Internet and not pay sales tax...if I have a deal for free shipping, I'm really ahead but is that fair to my state and my LYS?


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Why shouldn't you pay tax on yarn? We pay almost 9% here on everything except some groceries.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> punky158 said:
> 
> 
> > ...*Even flea market vendors are supposed to charge sales tax.*
> ...


In Canada a company is exempt from collecting GST if they make less than $30,000 a year. But the taxmen cruise all the craft shows and watch the sales carefully.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

We here in Tenn. have a sales tax on EVERYTHING you buy. The only thing I know of that is exempt is a non-profit organization. Ex. churches, scouts and that is about it. But Everything from meds to tires are taxable as are all foods. And our tax is 9.75 per cent and that is awfully high for an Appalachian state. From that 9.75 only 2.25 goes back to your county. That is what I had to pay when I had my fabric and craft store.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

In Iowa, the only thing that doesn't have sales tax is grocery items. Prepared meals in restaurants and fast food chains etc. is taxed.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Taxes pay for: infrastructure maintenance, schools, fire protection, police, state and local programs that benefit the elderly and the infirm, the costs of local and state government the list is really endless.
> ...


Regarding taxing internet sales, I don't use internet sales to avoid taxes, I use them because the state/area I live in does not provide comparable quality products, and I have to pay shipping/handling in addition to the internet price of goods. For instance, in a city of 42,000 people, our last LYS has gone out of the yarn business, thereby forcing me to go online for most purchases for yarn since our Jo-Anne and Michael's stores carry very little now, down to about 1/4 of what they carried three years ago. Even the brands they do carry are so sparse that there is little choice of colors, etc. I don't regard kindly the idea of having to pay sales taxes at some other state's rate because of circumstances beyond my control in addition to shipping/handling. In addition to that, most LYS's DO charge taxes for online sales. If they have no physical location where people can walk in and buy, such as Amazon, then taxes are not charged, but I know of no other circumstances in the USA where taxes are not charged. If Amazon becomes required to charge taxes, as looks more and more likely, I will start going without those purchases rather than cave in to the envy of local businesses who cannot provide comparable products. Just me, I guess..... I have a pet sitting business of my own, and before that a sewing alterations business, both very small which could have been easily hidden, but I have paid self-employment taxes without fail or cheating because that was the law. I don't advocate breaking the law or cheating on taxes, but I do refuse to feel guilty about not paying taxes when they are not required by law, and I refuse to feel sorry for local stores who make demands without being competitive with their products. I wish they would level the playing field by offering quality products; I'd be more than happy to pay the taxes in return for having the convenience of buying locally :~D!


----------



## BunnyS (Jun 10, 2011)

In Michigan there is no tax on food. Ready to eat food and restuarant food yes there is. Wonder what made you think that there wasn't tax on clothes and yarn.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > When I moved from New York City to Montreal in 1970, I thought I'd gone to heaven! My favourite vices were tax-free! No tax on books (including knitting books!). No tax on yarn. No tax on cat food.
> ...


Why, if eating raw meat is not healthy for me and I could pick up any number of bacteria from it, is feeding dogs and cats raw meat healthy? I continue to feed my dogs and cats cooked meat on the advice of my veterinarians.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Illinois taxes you for waking up in the morning and we are still bankrupted!


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Think about our tax VAT charged at 20% thats when you get mad

susie cue


----------



## Knevada Knitter (May 18, 2012)

NV has sales tax but no income tax, UT also has sales tax on most things, not Wal-Marts fault.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I would think that any store would charge sales tax on items of clothing. I know that in NC, the only time sales tax isn't charged is for prescription drugs and the 1 weekend a year right before school starts where the state allows retail shops not to charge sales tax for school related purchases. They have different levels of sales tax for different items, and the lowest is for food related items but not all of them, just a few of them, and that rate is 2%. The rest of the items get the full 8% sales tax rate.

I am assuming that this is the case all over the country, isn't it? I don't know of any state that doesn't charge some sort of sales tax. I do know that online retailers are not required to collect sales tax for purchases made unless they operate in NC. Of course, Congress is trying to change that law now.

NC charges sales tax on shipping and handling as well. When we file our taxes each year, we have to either produce receipts of our online purchases and pay the tax then or we pay based on our adjusted gross income. I never have the receipts, and most of the time I don't remember what I purchased online vs. real time. So, I pay the percentage of our adjusted gross income.

They are going to get their sales tax one way or the other.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Everything is taxed in NC except prescriptions


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

ditto CT


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

8-1/2 % tax in NY


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Only food in our area is tax free.


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

Yikes it is taxed in Nova Scotia Canada for two balls of yarn @$6.99 total cost was $16.xx Everything is taxed to the hills in Canada for most provinces.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

In GA we pay 7% tax on everything! (Metro Atlanta, that is)


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Yarn should not be taxed in Pa, I never pay taxes at the LYS but sometimes I payed taxes at Wal-Mart. We have a wage tax here and about 3 local taxes that other states don't have. So we do pay our fair share in taxes. It seems to me that some people here think that we get a free ride on taxes just because clothing and food items are not taxed and that is not the case. it is just put on different things. Our property tazes are also quite high and we pay state taxes on ever dime earned.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

knit1purl2 said:


> Just shopped today at Walmart and came across a bin of material for $2.50. When I went to the register, the cashier put in non-tax item and it still charged. To make a long story short, the store manager was called and she checked with others behind the scenes. I also asked if they charge tax on yarn and she said yes. I told them I would not be buying yarn and material for clothing from their store!


Everything is taxed here but food you carry home to cook..Even deli type items are taxed, I think.. Dry goods of any kind would always be taxed here.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I wonder if your LYS is not writing up the tax, but is paying the tax herself...


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> I wonder if your LYS is not writing up the tax, but is paying the tax herself...


No, yarn is considered clothing item and is not to be taxed in Pa. I ask the shop owner about it because I didn't know until recently that yarn is not taxed. So I started watching at other places I bought yarn to see if they taxed it and the only place that has ever charged tax is Wal-Mart. Jo-Ann's does not charge tax on it either in Pa.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Prescriptions are the only thing not taxed in Tn


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I looked it up on the PA dept of revenue site.. Apparently, because there is no tax on clothing, there is no tax on yarns or fabrics used to make clothing.. But there is tax if it is meant to be used for non-clothing items.. Like rug yarn would be taxed, but yarn for a hat would not be.. Fabric for curtains would be taxed, but fabric for a dress wouldn't be. Best advice would be, print off a copy of the list and carry it with you for proof when shopping.. 

The list I pulled up was a nightmare..So glad I'm not a retailer in PA.. :roll:


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

IN taxes all but food. There are fees and taxes on restaurants and fast food places!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

We have people that come here from WV to shop so they don't have to pay taxes on food and clothing but when they come here to work, they complain about the wage tax and state income tax. That is just the way it is. We also have 3 different property taxes.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Pretty much everything is taxable in Indiana except food at the grocery store.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> I looked it up on the PA dept of revenue site.. Apparently, because there is no tax on clothing, there is no tax on yarns or fabrics used to make clothing.. But there is tax if it is meant to be used for non-clothing items.. Like rug yarn would be taxed, but yarn for a hat would not be.. Fabric for curtains would be taxed, but fabric for a dress wouldn't be. Best advice would be, print off a copy of the list and carry it with you for proof when shopping..
> 
> The list I pulled up was a nightmare..So glad I'm not a retailer in PA.. :roll:


Yes it can be confusing. Most of the yarn sold at LYS are used for clothing items. So they don't really ask how it is to be used.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

The only thing not taxable in Texas is food and drugs...


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

RitaCarola said:


> The only thing not taxable in Texas is food and drugs...


 LOL that is so funny, true in a lot of places.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> I looked it up on the PA dept of revenue site.. Apparently, because there is no tax on clothing, there is no tax on yarns or fabrics used to make clothing.. But there is tax if it is meant to be used for non-clothing items.. Like rug yarn would be taxed, but yarn for a hat would not be.. Fabric for curtains would be taxed, but fabric for a dress wouldn't be. Best advice would be, print off a copy of the list and carry it with you for proof when shopping..
> 
> The list I pulled up was a nightmare..So glad I'm not a retailer in PA.. :roll:


Winterwear and swimsuits are taxed in Pa. It is not considered clothing.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

knit1purl2 said:


> Just shopped today at Walmart and came across a bin of material for $2.50. When I went to the register, the cashier put in non-tax item and it still charged. To make a long story short, the store manager was called and she checked with others behind the scenes. I also asked if they charge tax on yarn and she said yes. I told them I would not be buying yarn and material for clothing from their store!


In Missouri the only thing not taxable is prescription meds. As far as I know anyway.

:hunf:


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

You know what? I've never checked my receipt. I live in NY where yarn and fabric are taxed, but I do shop in PA. I'll have to remember to check next time. I buy my bottled water in PA to avoid the deposit that they charge in NY.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I personally love to shop south of the big border as here in Ontario, Canada we pay a whopping 13% harmonized sales tax on all goods and services. I also discovered that when in a fast food restaurant if you order a meal deal that is $5.00 inc. tax if you order 2 on the same bill you will be charged $11.72 (still haven't figured that math out yet as I just told the clerk to give me 2 single orders with a receipt for each). One has to be soooo careful everywhere nowadays to watch as they scan items at the checkout then double check the receipt as computers do make mistakes.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

knit1purl2 said:


> Just shopped today at Walmart and came across a bin of material for $2.50. When I went to the register, the cashier put in non-tax item and it still charged. To make a long story short, the store manager was called and she checked with others behind the scenes. I also asked if they charge tax on yarn and she said yes. I told them I would not be buying yarn and material for clothing from their store!


Don't know why you would think Wal-Mart wouldn't charge tax. If you don't have a tax exempt card you will be charged tax. Sorry you feel put out by that, but that is the way things are. Washington State has no sales tax on food but everything else does. Montana has no sales tax, but here in Idaho has tax on everything.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

taxable in South Carolina too..


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Calif taxes everything except food and services. Also their is a tax on food if you eat it in a resturant or it is prepared Example: Mc'donalds hamburgers taxed.As well as all fast foods.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

maur1011 said:


> I don't mind paying taxes to support the various services mentioned. I do mind paying tax on taxes or being taxed while spending money that's already been taxed.
> 
> I have taxes deducted from my paycheck. After being taxed on that, I also pay a ridiculous amount of property taxes, as well as on food (changes from county to county), clothing, purchases, restaurants, hotels (extremely high), taxis, land-line phones, cell phones (extremely high) etc. I also pay tax on shipping & handling though I don't know why - always thought that was weird.
> 
> ...


You have every right to vent. It seems they keep changing the rules to the game all the time. Here in Mi regular food is not taxed. But prepared food are such as if you buy a chicken that is already cooked by the store. Or premade sandwiches...etc. But going grocery shopping and getting food that is not already cooked or prepared by the store is. Go figire!!! :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

LindaH said:


> I would think that any store would charge sales tax on items of clothing. I know that in NC, the only time sales tax isn't charged is for prescription drugs and the 1 weekend a year right before school starts where the state allows retail shops not to charge sales tax for school related purchases. They have different levels of sales tax for different items, and the lowest is for food related items but not all of them, just a few of them, and that rate is 2%. The rest of the items get the full 8% sales tax rate.
> 
> I am assuming that this is the case all over the country, isn't it? I don't know of any state that doesn't charge some sort of sales tax. I do know that online retailers are not required to collect sales tax for purchases made unless they operate in NC. Of course, Congress is trying to change that law now.
> 
> ...


Oregon does not have sales tax on anything. Period!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Jeeze? Yarn and fabric aren't taxable in PA? They are here in MI.


Clothes aren't taxed unless they are "luxuries" like bathing suits. But yarn for afghans is. Unless they don't know it.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Oregon does not have sales tax on anything. Period![/quote]

But what do you pay for cigarettes, bread, milk etc ...
As I said earlier Wash State doesn't have tax on food BUT they have higher prices too. I was just at WinCo, big reputation for low cost food, they had prices higher than here.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Sales tax is not *charged*. It is *collected and passed on*. The stores are merely a conduit. They are required to follow state laws.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Taxable in CA, too.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

Come do all of your shopping in New Hampshire...we do not have sales tax!


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

might move to Oregon or New Hampshire..we have the lowest taxes on gas and cigs, but sales tax is 6% on everything but food and prescriptions food that is prepared ready to eat ot heat and eat is taxed


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

pocono.carol, Thank you for your very comprehensive list. It was good to be corrected that PA does not tax toilet paper. I wish that would also apply to basic soaps. I was surprised that tax is levied on juice drinks with less than 25% real juice. The site confirmed fabric, buttons, yarn and items to be made into clothing are not taxed. Needles, scissors and equipment to make clothing are taxed. 

I have heard social case workers remark some kids from very low income families don't know what toilet paper is until they begin school--they have to be told what toilet paper is. Basic soap is a luxury beyond their families' basic survival needs. Kids make comments about their hygiene and avoid them. It's sad. Even the difference in cost with and without tax on basic soap could make a difference for these families. 

Oh, knitters, the hats and mitts you make for charity are sincerely appreciated.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Jeeze? Yarn and fabric aren't taxable in PA? They are here in MI.


Actually, they are not. Clothing is not taxable in PA, and yarn and fabric are used to make clothing, so the non-taxable status applies. Walmart should not be charging tax on these items.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Stablebummom said:
> 
> 
> > Jeeze? Yarn and fabric aren't taxable in PA? They are here in MI.
> ...


Yarn and fabric can be used to make many other things besides clothing, like toys, blankets, home furnishings. This seems like an unenforceable law since authorities would have to check to see how the yarn or fabric was used. Makes sense to me that it would be taxed. No one likes to pay tax, but the community services paid for by these taxes benefits all of us.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

TammyK said:


> Stablebummom said:
> 
> 
> > Jeeze? Yarn and fabric aren't taxable in PA? They are here in MI.
> ...


Walmart does charge tax on everything but food. Yarn, fabric and all is taxed. I think each store in each state has to follow the law for that state.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Minnesota does not tax clothing. Suppose that's why the Mall of America is here.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

In Quebec too. We even pay tax on taxes ...go figure
You buy an item $100.00 + GST 5% = $5.00 and then you add 9.5% on the subtotal $105.00 = $9.50 for a grand total of $114.50 We also pay taxes on food if it is prepared. Eggs= no tx but an egg sandwich yes.


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

Years ago when my family vacationed in MD near the PA border I would buy my children's school clothes in PA. A penny saved is a penny earned, after all! It could amount to a rather decent sum when one was buying clothing for four children! Matter of fact, I'm back vacationing in MD and plan to buy yard goods to make clothes in a nearby PA town tomorrow!
dixiegran


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Oregon does not have sales tax on anything. Period!


But what do you pay for cigarettes, bread, milk etc ...
As I said earlier Wash State doesn't have tax on food BUT they have higher prices too. I was just at WinCo, big reputation for low cost food, they had prices higher than here.[/quote]

Where I shop in Oregon, I live in ID, there is no sales tax and the groc. your bread milk, etc. clothing, anything is still cheaper or as cheap as it is in ID, plus no tax. 
Way back in the 70's I bought 5 sundry items in OR I then wrote down the name, brand, weight etc. and priced the very same articles exactly in ID. I saved over $6.00 on those 5 items by buying them in OR Could anyone blame a person for shopping out of state then. I know it's not that much difference on everything, but as a rule you can buy cheaper in OR with no tax.
You take people that live further inland and would have to drive much further then they prob. are better off just paying the tax and shopping in ID.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

knit1purl2 said:


> Clothing is not taxable in PA. When I shop at A C Moore, I tell them the yarn is for clothing and they do not charge tax. Michaels does not charge tax on yarn.


You are correct. Here is the link to the PA sales tax guide:

www.revenue.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/document/755531/rev-717_pdf

See pages 20-21; it tells what is taxable (T) and non-taxable (NT).


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Joe P said:


> Why shouldn't you pay tax on yarn? We pay almost 9% here on everything except some groceries.


Yes, but remember that you don't have a state income tax and Pennsylvania does. Each state has the right to implement taxes as it sees fit according to our constitution. And they do. . . .


----------



## oliviatb (Nov 11, 2011)

California charges tax on yarn and fabric.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

any thing not edible is taxed and i mean the kind you have ti cook,all tak eout, candy, sodas all taxed


----------



## oliviatb (Nov 11, 2011)

true so true. even if you breathe.....lol


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

We have State income tax and sales tax!:-(


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

9% sales tax here in AR, on non food items. Food bought in store is 5% sales tax, go to the restaraunt for the same food prepared and it is 10 something %, close to 11%. We moved here from FL, and I hate all the tax here, tax there that they do here in AR, on top of their state taxes. But it is where we live currently, so I have to deal with it. 
Old quote: two things are certain, death & taxes
So true!


----------



## oliviatb (Nov 11, 2011)

we're not far behind you we are at 8.5 ughhhh.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> I looked it up on the PA dept of revenue site.. Apparently, because there is no tax on clothing, there is no tax on yarns or fabrics used to make clothing.. But there is tax if it is meant to be used for non-clothing items.. Like rug yarn would be taxed, but yarn for a hat would not be.. Fabric for curtains would be taxed, but fabric for a dress wouldn't be. Best advice would be, print off a copy of the list and carry it with you for proof when shopping..
> 
> The list I pulled up was a nightmare..So glad I'm not a retailer in PA.. :roll:


Seems strange to me the way the U.S people pay taxes, i would have thought the whole country would have the same taxes as the U.S is a leading country ,when staying in Indiana i thought how cheap the tax was on different items i bought .patch work material was so cheap to what we pay over here in the U.K. a quarter of the price ,i bought as much + clothes as i could get in my suit case


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

The governments seem to do what they want to do, same as councils from town to town. Unfortunately it is the public that gets hurt the most. We now have the Carbon Tax, the only country in the world to have it. NSW residents seem to be the highest taxed state/territory in Australia. I was told that NSW support all the rest of the states and/or territory in Australia.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think that jumping state lines to shop somewhere with lower sales tax is a good idea. First of all it deprives your area of needed income to pay for things like: schools, roads, police, fire protection, EMT's and other state/county/city services that benefit YOU. 

As states and municipalities find their coffers dwindling they have had to cut back on employees (MORE unemployment and a threat to public safety when it involves first responders) and they have had to drastically increase fees. License plates for instance, now cost more in many states. I'm currently paying $200.00 a year for my license plates to help cover road/bridge repairs - a direct result of dwindling state monies. 

You are going to pay for these things one way or another. A few cents at the cash register or a whopping hit to your wallet for something else.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

If the store you buy from online has a location in whatever state you're in, i.e. Barnes & Noble, you are charged tax.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

In Maryland they are taxed.


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Only food is exempt in Iowa and prepared food in a restaurant is still taxed.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

beadness said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > Stablebummom said:
> ...


That is what I am saying about yarn and fabric...we know darn well most people are not going to Wal-Mart to buy these things to make clothes because to many people don't even like Red Heart yarns and that's what Wal-Mart carries the most of.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

NY taxes clothes but only 4% I think. It changes periodically. We also have a tax free week on occasion usually just before school starts in the fall.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Every thing but food in Michigan gets taxed!!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I've always been charged tax on yarn and fabric in PA. the only exception I know is AC Moore, which has a policy that if you tell them it will be used for clothing they can put it through as non tax.


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi from Florida. They have taxes on everything here except food from the grocery store, convenience store, etc. It is 7% sales tax. At least, where I live in Clay County. We have always had taxes on our clothes and materials and yarn.


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> It's taxable in NC.


You got that right along with everything else. We are absolutely taxed to death in the state of NC compared to alot of other states. Seems a little unfair........but, my opinion don't count as usual!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Taxes pay for a great many things,you might want to look into that!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Again I'm going to ask how do you propose that things are paid for..stopping and requiring a "sidewalk fee" be paid..charging everyone who uses every street road? Charging citizens for every single police report...every "false" fire alarm? Please tell me how? Maybe we should impose a "browsing fee"...everyone who enters a store coughs up a buck or two..that'll take care of it!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

knit1purl2 said:


> Just shopped today at Walmart and came across a bin of material for $2.50. When I went to the register, the cashier put in non-tax item and it still charged. To make a long story short, the store manager was called and she checked with others behind the scenes. I also asked if they charge tax on yarn and she said yes. I told them I would not be buying yarn and material for clothing from their store!


Almost everything is taxed in Ontario, Canada, even certain food items. We're being taxed to the poor house!! If Americans come to Canada they are not charged taxes or they can get their taxes refunded.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

we don't pay tax on licence plates but we pay road tax. When we register our cars we must have a green slip which is an insurance which this year will cost me $488.30 even though I have fully comprehensive care insurance, we also have a pink slip which costs about $30.00 and the we have the registration on the car which my car will cost about $500.00. With the pink slip you have to go to a garage and I always have my car serviced before I get the pink slip which can cost up to $500.00. We also pay a 3 x 3 tax on our petrol which was only supposed to have lasted three years but after ten years or so it continues. This tax was supposed to fix our roads up, but when we have a new road built we have road tolls as well.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

I recently heard of a great "self-taxing" plan. This is how it works. Every time you make a purchase, put a dollar aside (in your pocket, special place in your wallet, whatever). Start a savings account with it and in time get a TRUSTED adviser to help you invest it. You will have your own retirement fund and hardly feel the pinch at all. Think of how many purchases you make in a day: coffee, gas, lunch, groceries, movie rental - it can add up in a hurry.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL...........they *'say'* that taxes pay for a great many things.........saying and doing are two different things.......if the sales taxes went where they were supposed to go we wouldn't have so many fire stations closing down, children's recreation centers closing down, public libraries closing down............I think you get the point.

Here in Baltimore City, we used to have 2 trash pick ups per week and 1 recycled trash pickup every other week...............now, we have 1 trash pickup per week and 1 recycled materials pickup per week..........let's face it, there are a lot of people who just do not recycle (I am not one of them, but) so I think there's more need for the 2 trash pick ups per week and the recycle back to a bi-weekly basis. Also, BC used to offer FREE bulk trash pickup (limit of 3 items) on the first Monday of each month........that has now changed, we now have to hire our own trash removal person if we have bulk pickups............yet my property taxes have jumped from $700 back in 2005 to a whopping $1570 only 7 years later.



courier770 said:


> Taxes pay for a great many things,you might want to look into that!


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Ladies, in British Columbia Canada. we pay 12 per cent tax on almost everything, except food.. BUT! if you buy six doughnuts no tax, if you buy two doughnuts you pay tax


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Amysue said:


> Ladies, in British Columbia Canada. we pay 12 per cent tax on almost everything, except food.. BUT! if you buy six doughnuts no tax, if you buy two doughnuts you pay tax


I wonder who's crazy idea figured that out???


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

Even our food is taxed here in Idaho. The only thing that is exempt is prescriptions. Count yourself lucky if you do not have to pay taxes on some things. Taxes in Washington state next door to us are very high but they do not have to pay on food.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Even Michaels' cashier asks if the yarn is for clothing because then it is supposed to be non-taxable. Material for clothing is not supposed to be taxed either. Like groceries--they aren't taxed but restaurant food it in PA. I live in SE PA and most of my neighbors do their big-ticket item (computers, electronics, even refrigerators) shopping in DE because they have no sales taxes and it is only 20 minutes away.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

ummmm Yarn and clothing are taxable here in Maine. However, New Hampshire is a sales tax free State.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I knew Oregon was a tax free state, but had no idea Maine was. I wonder how many other states are tax free also?


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Amysue said:


> Ladies, in British Columbia Canada. we pay 12 per cent tax on almost everything, except food.. BUT! if you buy six doughnuts no tax, if you buy two doughnuts you pay tax


We have the same deal in Toronto, Canada, except our tax is 15%.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I knew Oregon was a tax free state, but had no idea Maine was. I wonder how many other states are tax free also?


Maine is not a tax free state, New Hampshire is.

I know Delaware and New Hampshire.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> yorkie1 said:
> 
> 
> > I knew Oregon was a tax free state, but had no idea Maine was. I wonder how many other states are tax free also?
> ...


OOPS! I meant to say New Hamp. instead of Maine.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

knit1purl2 said:


> Just shopped today at Walmart and came across a bin of material for $2.50. When I went to the register, the cashier put in non-tax item and it still charged. To make a long story short, the store manager was called and she checked with others behind the scenes. I also asked if they charge tax on yarn and she said yes. I told them I would not be buying yarn and material for clothing from their store!


Apparently there are no sales taxes in PA. Consider yourself blessed. We pay sales taxes on almost everything now. Before only on certain items, now they are so smart they have combined both PST (Provincial Sales Tax) and GST (Govt. Sales Tax) - this was supposed to be only for a while to clear the deficit - it has remained - deficit was cleared to the point of a surplus. To this day, no one knows what they did with the surplus - we didn't get it back, but now they have combined both to the HST (Harmonized Sales Tax) - same 13% but the items - such as children and baby clothing - on which you never paid taxes, you now pay taxes. So I am sure if you had to pay the tax, it would not be as high as ours. That's the Govt. for you. Subtle in everything they do. Try to make you believe it is no difference, and you will, if you don't pay attention.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

crjc said:


> knit1purl2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just shopped today at Walmart and came across a bin of material for $2.50. When I went to the register, the cashier put in non-tax item and it still charged. To make a long story short, the store manager was called and she checked with others behind the scenes. I also asked if they charge tax on yarn and she said yes. I told them I would not be buying yarn and material for clothing from their store!
> ...


I remember when the Bill Davis gov't in Ontario, Canada set up the first sales tax. It was 3% and only supposed a temporary measure. It was. They soon had it up to 7%. Now it's a combined tax of 15%


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

knit1purl2 said:


> Clothing is not taxable in PA. When I shop at A C Moore, I tell them the yarn is for clothing and they do not charge tax. Michaels does not charge tax on yarn.


When I visit my mother-in-law in PA, I always shop at the LYS (Yarn Love in Hummelstown) because no sales tax is charged. Tax is charge on yarn (and just about everything else) in TN.


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

The people in the Bible even had to pay taxes. Remember that Joseph and Mary had to go to Bethlehem for the census and to pay taxes. So I guess we all need to realize that it may be a fact of life. We can do as some of the people here have done--go to some other state to buy where there are no taxes on that item. I can buy on line sometimes and avoid the tax too. My mother used to say, "There is more than one way to skin a cat."


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

Colorado charges tax also.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

NC taxes every thing it possibily can. I dislike shopping at walmart, i always feel like I'm being taken advantage of because they have pushed out almost all the competition.


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

We also get charged an exra tax on candy, soda , and anything that has sugar in it. Solution to that problem don't buy it. Colorado came out with that I think 2years ago.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

jrslily said:


> The people in the Bible even had to pay taxes. Remember that Joseph and Mary had to go to Bethlehem for the census and to pay taxes. So I guess we all need to realize that it may be a fact of life. We can do as some of the people here have done--go to some other state to buy where there are no taxes on that item. I can buy on line sometimes and avoid the tax too. My mother used to say, "There is more than one way to skin a cat."


What you say is true, but let's not forget that the taxes were implemented by the Romans, the emeny of Israel. lol


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Generally the most taxed items are gasoline, alcohol and cigarettes. 

Property taxes in most states has fallen because property values have fallen but the agencies that collect money from your property taxes still have the same, if not higher, costs. If you live in an area where property taxes have risen that can only be attributed to a few reasons: rising property values, a voted in referendum, improvements made to the property to increase the value, artificially low evaluations in past years.

Not taxing material or yarn to be used for clothing seems like an "honor" system, based on people being truthful. I'm betting states that do this will be making changes to that in the near future.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

San said:


> NC taxes every thing it possibily can. I dislike shopping at walmart, i always feel like I'm being taken advantage of because they have pushed out almost all the competition.


I feel the same about Tesco's over here ,its sheer greed


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

San said:


> NC taxes every thing it possibily can. I dislike shopping at walmart, i always feel like I'm being taken advantage of because they have pushed out almost all the competition.


How true that is. We have lost the only 2 fabric stores, the only yarn shop, the only card shop, the only 2 shoe stores, 4 ladies wear shops, the only men's wear store. I'm sure I could think of others but this is in a city of only 12,000. That is a lot of business and taxes lost to the city, not to mention jobs. I'm sure we'll be seeing the demise of one of our grocery stores now that our Walmart has brought in groceries. And we are left with either shopping at wally world or driving the best part of an hour to shop elsewhere even though we do have to be in our own town for banking, doctoring, meds. It's a lose/lose situation.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Norma's Child said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> > NC taxes every thing it possibily can. I dislike shopping at walmart, i always feel like I'm being taken advantage of because they have pushed out almost all the competition.
> ...


 I'm also like you. I hate Wal-Mart. It is close to me and any other place to shop for yarn etc is clear across town. I shop at W M as it's close and a lot of things are cheaper and it would really be costly for me to shop elsewhere. If ever another store comes in on this part of town, even if it costs a little more to shop there you can bet W M will be long gone as a place for me to shop. 
W M's quality is really a bummer too.


----------



## mommamarcia (Feb 14, 2011)

We have a tax ID number that makes us tax free on yarn. They just assigned us an account number and card to use. They also donated $50 to our prayer shawl ministry. I shop alot at Walmart for yarn.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

crjc said:


> knit1purl2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just shopped today at Walmart and came across a bin of material for $2.50. When I went to the register, the cashier put in non-tax item and it still charged. To make a long story short, the store manager was called and she checked with others behind the scenes. I also asked if they charge tax on yarn and she said yes. I told them I would not be buying yarn and material for clothing from their store!
> ...


Pa has a 6% sales tax and some counties charge an additional 1% tax on top of it. We also pay property taxes, school taxes, wage taxes, etc.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Governor Brown is wanting to raise Calif.'s sales tax. In San Diego our sales tax is 7.75%, I think cheaper than other counties.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sales tax varies from county to county and city to city in most states..and it shows! The town I live in has a little sales tax, fractions of a penny. The next town south doesn't. You can tell the second you cross into that city, the streets are crumbling, their parks are not well maintained and in winter when it snows I've seen residents there shoveling streets...yup they save a lot don't they?


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

knit1purl2 said:


> Just shopped today at Walmart and came across a bin of material for $2.50. When I went to the register, the cashier put in non-tax item and it still charged. To make a long story short, the store manager was called and she checked with others behind the scenes. I also asked if they charge tax on yarn and she said yes. I told them I would not be buying yarn and material for clothing from their store!


Just wondering...why would Walmart NOT charge tax on material or yarn? Is something like that considered tax free in your state? Here in Tennessee everything is taxed except for prescription drugs..& in my county it's 9.25 per cent. I know in Califeornia grocery food isn't taxed. But it is in TN. Just wondering what the difference is where you live.


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

RachelL said:


> jrslily said:
> 
> 
> > The people in the Bible even had to pay taxes. Remember that Joseph and Mary had to go to Bethlehem for the census and to pay taxes. So I guess we all need to realize that it may be a fact of life. We can do as some of the people here have done--go to some other state to buy where there are no taxes on that item. I can buy on line sometimes and avoid the tax too. My mother used to say, "There is more than one way to skin a cat."
> ...


Guess the only 2 sure things are death & taxes!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Taxable in Indiana


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

You are nearly paying as many taxes as NSW, Aussie has to pay. the list goes on and on doesn't it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

mavisb, taxes are necessary to pay for vital services though. In NSW, you don't generally get massive snow storms like some parts of the US. Snow removal is costly but necessary so that people can get to work, that's just one example of how we benefit from taxes.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Georgiesmom Guess the only 2 sure things are death & taxes![/quote said:


> And they even tax us in death.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Clothing and the yarn or fabric/notions, to make it, are all taxable in Texas as well. Some jurisdictions can charge more than others, depending on special tax districts. Max any can charge is 8.25%. Not up to individual stores whether to tax or not.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Amysue said:


> Ladies, in British Columbia Canada. we pay 12 per cent tax on almost everything, except food.. BUT! if you buy six doughnuts no tax, if you buy two doughnuts you pay tax


Well, geez. Good to know. If I'm ever buying doughnuts in BC, I'll make sure to buy at least 6! That's ok...I can eat 6, can't you? Or we can split the order :sm02:


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

RitaCarola said:


> The only thing not taxable in Texas is food and drugs...


Prepared food in restaurants or the deli or bakery at your supermarket IS taxed in Texas. Groceries to take home and make yourself is not. Buy the ham, cheese and bread.....no tax. Buy a ham sandwich....pay tax! :sm06:


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

The only non-taxable items here in MI are foods that you have to prepare yourself. Everything else is fair game to our tax man. Now, the IRS wants all of us to start paying sales tax for items purchased on the internet and we weren't taxed for it. I think that's a nation-wide law now. So, I keep all my receipts and add them up, multiply by our .06 and we add that to our tax returns. Since that was passed and took effect I try to purchase my hand dyed yarns from Michigan shops. They charge sales tax so I don't have to add it up later.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> LOL...........they *'say'* that taxes pay for a great many things.........saying and doing are two different things.......if the sales taxes went where they were supposed to go we wouldn't have so many fire stations closing down, children's recreation centers closing down, public libraries closing down............I think you get the point.
> 
> Here in Baltimore City, we used to have 2 trash pick ups per week and 1 recycled trash pickup every other week...............now, we have 1 trash pickup per week and 1 recycled materials pickup per week..........let's face it, there are a lot of people who just do not recycle (I am not one of them, but) so I think there's more need for the 2 trash pick ups per week and the recycle back to a bi-weekly basis. Also, BC used to offer FREE bulk trash pickup (limit of 3 items) on the first Monday of each month........that has now changed, we now have to hire our own trash removal person if we have bulk pickups............yet my property taxes have jumped from $700 back in 2005 to a whopping $1570 only 7 years later.


I don't get trash pickup in my neighborhood. Unless we live in the city it's all on us. We do get road maintenance even though the majority of our roads in my township are gravel farm roads. No salt during icy times but they'll come scrape it off.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

courier770 said:


> mavisb, taxes are necessary to pay for vital services though. In NSW, you don't generally get massive snow storms like some parts of the US. Snow removal is costly but necessary so that people can get to work, that's just one example of how we benefit from taxes.


It's good to see you here. Welcome back.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> Every thing but food in Michigan gets taxed!!


Only the food that you purchase at the grocery store. Restaurant food is taxed. There was a proposal to tax "junk food" as well and I'm not sure where that has gone. Pop, candy, etc. added to the tobacco, alcohol and non-edible items.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Everything in GA is taxable.


----------



## ScarlettG52 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

